# Pets are no longer banned from public places in Cyprus



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ymg (Dec 19, 2009)

That's good news!
Hopefully they will allow pets on the beaches in the future. It is lovely to walk on the beach with your pet. 
We always clean up after our dog. That's how it should be. 
Seems that things are turning in the right direction for many pet owners! Jippie! :clap2:


----------



## tonyandjayne (Sep 13, 2009)

we r coming out in May and hope we can take our dog onto a beach would be good for her.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

tonyandjayne said:


> we r coming out in May and hope we can take our dog onto a beach would be good for her.


Dogs are still not allowed on beaches . It is just parks and other public places they are now allowed although not in childrens play areas.


----------



## tackle (Mar 9, 2010)

its a start though, be good if we can change the cypriot attitude towards dogs & pets in general.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

tackle said:


> its a start though, be good if we can change the cypriot attitude towards dogs & pets in general.


I agree with that, in the short time I have been here, that is the one downer for me, the way animals in general are treated by some. But after years of holidaying here I knew that.

I was told to keep my opinions to myself as the Cypriots don't like interference from us Brits about that issue. The villagers look on in amazement when I take my dogs out twice a day, even more so when it's raining!


----------



## philly (Feb 5, 2010)

Excelent news as everyone says certainly a step in the right direction !


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Feel free to support this petition on creating an animal police in Cyprus

Petitions on Facebook | Facebook


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

zin said:


> Feel free to support this petition on creating an animal police in Cyprus
> 
> Petitions on Facebook | Facebook


Done.
Isnt it interesting that when you read the names on the petiton the vast majority are Cypriot names. It shows that many Cypriots are just as keen on stopping animal cruelty as the expat population.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

I'm strongly of the belief that the younger generation are not as caveman-like as their ancestors.


----------



## Monty (Jun 9, 2008)

Just a quick note( Its not to Cause offence)
I live near the beach in the Uk. You can see selfish owners who let there dogs do there business in the sand with out cleaning it up, Ok people say i always clean it up, what happens when they dont, It always seems its young kids who get covered in dogs filth. (Witnessed with my own eyes). As always the minority spoil it for the majority Just my view on it, not saying that dogs should be banned but stricter controls and dog wardens used
Regards to all
mONTY


----------



## tackle (Mar 9, 2010)

hi monty, i also live near the beach in uk (bout 100 yds), most of the local beaches are off limits to dogs in the summer months, so we get to know most of the dog owners who use the beaches for the limited time allowed, i've yet to see one NOT clean up after their dog.
the big problem here is the tourists who think its ok to bring their dogs here in the summer & get stroppy when you point out its not allowed............yet they come here to enjoy beach life not available to them normally........the mind boggles ?.
they also leave all their other crap behind, beer cans/dirty nappies/assorted other crap.


----------



## steveg63 (Sep 5, 2010)

We also lived by the beach in Wales, Pembrokeshire, all of the main 'tourist' beaches were of limits to dogs from April through September, would agree with tackle, it would appear, in our experience that the 'locals' knew about the restrictions and ensured that the 'dog bins' were used to dispose of any waste but it was the holiday makers who abused the by laws and not cleaning the dog mess along with their own 'picnic' crap.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

With all the litter and broken glass around, is it wise to take a dog to the beach. I see so many people take their dogs to the beach, with no shade and water for it.


----------



## iggypop (Sep 16, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Done.
> Isnt it interesting that when you read the names on the petiton the vast majority are Cypriot names. It shows that many Cypriots are just as keen on stopping animal cruelty as the expat population.


I am a home from home dog sitter and most of my clients are Cypriot's, and are of the over 60's age group, they treat there dogs like children too, I know this is only a few as I live surrounded by Cypriots with dogs in cages, it amazes me that the dog is let out to roam for a few seconds while the owner hoses out the cage and then the dog waits patiently to go back in , because he only feeds him once he's back in !.
These dogs are pack animals and weren't meant to spend a life alone caged up.I just can't understand why they have them, they don't even go hunting with them ! It must be a status thing.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

5 beaches have been selected where dogs are now allowed. 

Sand and sea for dogs at last - Cyprus Mail



> The areas designated as dog beaches are the Louma area in Famagusta, Softades in Larnaca, Tsierkezou in Limassol, Ahelia in Paphos and Mansoura in Kato Pyrgos.





> There was already one designated area in Ayia Napa that was opened up in August 2008 on the municipality’s own initiative. This stretch of beach is the aforementioned “Louma” and has been retained as one of the designated areas. It is located opposite the Waterworld water park in Ayia Thekla.
> 
> However, according to Kariolou the beaches have an expiry date of up until January 1, 2014, just in case they do not do well. “If some owners do not abide by the rules they’ll close and if some communities react badly the beaches designated will have to be changed,” he said.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Here are the coordinates for the beaches


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

zin said:


> 5 beaches have been selected where dogs are now allowed.
> 
> Sand and sea for dogs at last - Cyprus Mail


Brilliant news!!:clap2:
Acheleia beach, is that the beach you can get to, going around the corner from Timi beach, towards the airport?


----------



## Pam n Dave (Jun 11, 2007)

A few beaches have been designated for dogs now Sand and sea for dogs at last - Cyprus Mail


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Pam n Dave said:


> A few beaches have been designated for dogs now Sand and sea for dogs at last - Cyprus Mail


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> Brilliant news!!:clap2:
> Acheleia beach, is that the beach you can get to, going around the corner from Timi beach, towards the airport?


Any takers on this one please? 

I've had a look on Google Earth and there are so many 'small beaches' that it could be. 

And when does the new scheme start.?

Thanks.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Here's the coordinates location

GPS Coordinate Converter, Maps and Info


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

zin said:


> Here's the coordinates location
> 
> GPS Coordinate Converter, Maps and Info


Thanks Zin, I thought you'd know the answer!!:clap2:


----------



## Woodruff (Mar 20, 2011)

Totally agree with treating animals with the respect that they deserve, I have 2 cats that are pampered felines, however I would not like to see dogs on beaches not all pet owners are responsible and clean mess up.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Woodruff said:


> Totally agree with treating animals with the respect that they deserve, I have 2 cats that are pampered felines, however I would not like to see dogs on beaches not all pet owners are responsible and clean mess up.


I agree and the problem will be policing it, then we good dog owners will be penalised for the bad ones, but make no mistake, if I happen to see anyone NOT clearing up after their dog, they will be told and handed a bag. :boxing:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Dogs arent allowed on the beaches in Spain, altho people do - BUT, not during the day when there are people sitting, sunbathing, eating....Early in the morning is ok or when the beaches are deserted....... and of course their mess is picked up, altho its not so easy to pick up their pee that someone may come along and sit in later!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

The article states it will be policed and people will be fined and banned from coming back and if it gets out of hand then at the end of 2013 they will simply no longer be dog beaches anymore.

That said judging by the one in Limassol, I would be surprised if anyone actually ever went to these beaches previously.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

zin said:


> The article states it will be policed and people will be fined and banned from coming back and if it gets out of hand then at the end of 2013 they will simply no longer be dog beaches anymore.
> 
> That said judging by the one in Limassol, I would be surprised if anyone actually ever went to these beaches previously.


For anyone interested, the Cyprus Weekly (16-22 Sept) have listed all the beaches open to dog owners with directions on how to get to them as well as other information about the new scheme.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Geraldine said:


> For anyone interested, the Cyprus Weekly (16-22 Sept) have listed all the beaches open to dog owners with directions on how to get to them as well as other information about the new scheme.


It would appear that the residents of the designated dog beach in Achelia aren't impressed that their beach has been appointed, Cyprus Weekly (Sept30th). 

I had a drive down there earlier this week, the road is appalling after the tarmac ends and I have a 4x4, litter is strewn everywhere along the route on both sides, and that includes carpets, items of furniture and piles of rubble. The only person there was a lone fisherman. The beach is large pebble, not sand and the nearby sewage works are certainly within smelling distance. !!

The community leader is making representation to the Interior Minister next week to get the location changed.


----------

